# Cordial



## Betty Pimples (Apr 30, 2016)

Can anyone recommend any sugar free cordial/squash. Or is that a NO NO, and people with type2, shouldn't touch anything like that.
                                                 Many Thanks
                                                  Betty


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 1, 2016)

I always take a glass of sugar free cordial to bed with me. I try to get one that has Sucralose rather than Aspartame as the sweetener. Has no effect on my blood sugar.


----------



## Betty Pimples (May 1, 2016)

Ok thanks Mark.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

I drink Robinson's 'no added sugar' squash - it has 1.5g carbs (0.8g sugar) per 100ml undiluted, so negligible once you have diluted it


----------



## EmmyBuzz (May 1, 2016)

I have been drinking vimto no added sugar squash for ages now, I hadn't actually check the carbs since I was diagnosed presuming they were quite low but just checked and it is 0.3g per 100ml diluted as directed some days it is all I drink other than my black coffee and I don't think it has had any noticeable affect on my levels (and sometimes water on its own is boring!)


----------



## Val999 (May 3, 2016)

I drink Sainsburys no added sugar lime cordial with soda. Its less than half the price of Roses as well !


----------

